# Insurance "Questions that do not seem to have an answer ?"



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

Just changing my second car over to Admiral on a multicar policy.
My vehicle is normally garaged say 95% of the time overnight, otherwise if at my house it is left on the private drive in front of my garage. My policy states driveway, as I was always led to believe that this was the higher risk and therefore I would be covered if it was garaged. Talking to the chap somewhere in India it appears that if i put it in the garage I will not be insured. There will also be an extra premium. Im not bothered ref the small premium increase but if I say garage and leave it on the drive will they pay out in the case of theft?.
I then phone new business based in Swansea, the answer from them was put down driveway, as this is the bigger risk in terms of theft. Both think they are right. I had the same thing when I spoke to them reference if I painted the brake calipers, India said increased premium, UK said no change its not a modification.
I will phone back and speak to the UK side again tomorrow when the underwriters are in, Im looking for written confirmation. Am I worrying unnecessarily ?.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

no because you actually have conflicting advice...excellent


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

I think some companies don't like high end cars tucked away in garages as if someone wants the car, once they are in the garage they can take as long as they need to get in to the car and bypass the security, also all the tools they need are in there as well !!


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

One of my friends found it cheaper to insure his Aston to be on the drive than in the garage, seems silly to me. When you speak to somebody again, ask them to email confirmation, I did with regards to removing runflats from my car, email came through straight away. Then you have it in writing and don't need to worry what anybody else says.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

DiscoTD5 said:


> I think some companies don't like high end cars tucked away in garages as if someone wants the car, once they are in the garage they can take as long as they need to get in to the car and bypass the security, also all the tools they need are in there as well !!


Wouldn't agree. When I've spoken to my insurance brokers they advise that "desirable" cars are best kept on garages as they are then out of sight from cruising car thieves who are looking around for cars to target.

My premium is based on my car being on the drive although in one year of ownership it hasn't slept outside once. My broker advised to state it being on the drive as this was greatest risk and would be covered if if was in the drive or garaged.

Suppose each insurer might have a different risk hierarchy but the first response for the OP doesn't ring true. As mentioned seek clarification so you don't get them playing silly bu99ers in the event of a claim.


----------



## darzmat (Aug 31, 2011)

my insurance is cheaper if i say parked on a public road, than it is on my drive.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Always seemed strange that your insurance is cheaper if you put it in a garage.What if your garage burns down? Or the car catches fire due to an issue (it does happen) and burns down your garage,youve got to claim on something havent you!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It should be garage is the cheapest, drive/off road next then road the most expensive. I still can't understand why the new fad with some insurers differs from this..

The question is usually where do you "normally" keep your car. If you normally keep it in the garage, then you are still ok if on the odd occasion you keep it on the road or drive. The only time there will be problem is if your schedule or policy contains a specific gararaging warranty, but even then they usually still apply cover but have an increased excess.

Still get it confirmed in writing though as I can't speak for admiral.


----------

